# Angeln bei Valencia(Spanien)?!



## merphy (14. August 2004)

HI


Ich fahre im Herbst nach Calpe(160km südl. von Valencia(Spanien ))und wollte mich jetzt schon einmal vorab informieren was man da so fängt#: , was ich für eine Ausrüstung brauche und was für Genehmigungen man dort braucht#4 



Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

Gruss Merphy


----------



## merphy (14. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln bei Valencia(Spanien)?!*

Calp liegt übrigens am Meer wo ich eigentlich auch vorhatte zu Angeln aber ich bij für jeden Tipp dankbar!


----------



## Julian (14. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln bei Valencia(Spanien)?!*

fürd meeresangeln, raucht man nen erlaubnisschein glaub der hat für erwachsene 12.90€ fürs jahr gekosten (bin mir nich sicher is schon länger heer)
ich hab n buch da steht drin die gibts bei der polizei, aber da gabs die nich wir ham dem polizisten dann lizenz angeln (auf spanisch) auf nen zettel eschrieben und dann hat er wo angerufen uns die öfungszeiten gegeben und ne wegeschreibeng, das ganze war aber in der nächsten größeren stadt und eben nicht bei der polizei des ortes.


----------



## merphy (14. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln bei Valencia(Spanien)?!*

Na gut Danke dann wäre das schonmal geklärt !!!aber was kann ich da alles fangen und wie soll ich da was fangen???


----------



## merphy (16. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln bei Valencia(Spanien)?!*

Kann mir denn hier keiner die fragen beantworten???


----------



## ralle (16. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln bei Valencia(Spanien)?!*

Scheint wohl noch keiner in der Gegend geangelt zu haben.

Ich habe mal gegoogelt, aber auch da findet man nichts spezielles.
Reist du privat oder gibt es da einen Veranstalter der dir ev. Tips geben könnte?


----------



## merphy (16. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln bei Valencia(Spanien)?!*

Ich reise privat. Aber was fängt man denn überhaupt so alles an der span. Mittelmeerküste???


----------



## merphy (1. September 2004)

*AW: Angeln bei Valencia(Spanien)?!*

Kann mir denn da keiner helfen??


----------



## Laksos (2. September 2004)

*AW: Angeln bei Valencia(Spanien)?!*

Du kannst dir evtl. mal diese Unterseite meiner HP ansehen, vielleicht hilft dir das ja wenigstens ein bischen! Da geht's zwar nicht NUR ums Angeln, aber auch. Ist in etwa vergleichbar, Valencia/Calpe liegt nur etwas nördlicher.

Grds. fängst du von Felsen/Molen mit Stippausrüstung ganz gut, am reinen Sandstrand gibt's aber auch Fische, vor allem Meeräschen. Ganz kleine 18er-Häkchen, sehr flach stellen und Weissbrotkügelchen auf den Haken.

In den Angelgeschäften gibt's "cebos vivos" (Lebendköder, eine Art Seeringelwürmer), damit fängst du ganz gut die zahlreichen Meerbrassen.


----------



## merphy (2. September 2004)

*AW: Angeln bei Valencia(Spanien)?!*

ok danke das mit mir geholfen


----------

